# Just had to buy another motorhome after a 3 year gap.



## Galaxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sold a Dethleffs Globebus for nothing  ( bought it new) with 47000 miles three years ago. Now bought a 2002 Hymer 584  with 70000 on the clock. Which do I prefer? ...the Hymer without a doubt. I just oozes quality and is faultless. . Lovely panoramic views. Yesterday parked free on Scarborough prom -  laid on the bed and gazed out at the mist covered sea. The Dethleffs was a box with two beds and you lived in the cab. The Mrs was unable to cock her leg...up the ladders at either end !! She adores the Hymer so I get loads of Brownie points. Fitted a solar panel. Now ready to rock and roll......

best wishes to you all

Ray


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 18, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Sold a Dethleffs Globebus for nothing  ( bought it new) with 47000 miles three years ago. Now bought a 2002 Hymer 584  with 70000 on the clock. Which do I prefer? ...the Hymer without a doubt. I just oozes quality and is faultless. . Lovely panoramic views. Yesterday parked free on Scarborough prom -  laid on the bed and gazed out at the mist covered sea. The Dethleffs was a box with two beds and you lived in the cab. The Mrs was unable to cock her leg...up the ladders at either end !! She adores the Hymer so I get loads of Brownie points. Fitted a solar panel. Now ready to rock and roll......
> 
> best wishes to you all
> 
> Ray



cock her leg up a ladder,is there no toilet onboard.:lol-053::lol-049: have fun in your new van.:drive:


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've got an awful image in my head now cheers lol, welcome to the forum


----------



## lebesset (Nov 19, 2015)

you are making me jealous !
for reasons of age and health I am just about to sell my 2002 584 classic with 56k on the clock ...can't imagine how a life style without it will be , will never forget the first time I drove it sitting behind that panoramic windscreen with 3 wiper blades ! thought I was in the cinema 
it's never missed a beat in the 6 years I have owned it [ except when I ran out of diesel because the tank is 3 litres smaller than they say ] and I don't think that is just because I am fastidious about maintaining it myself , it's because it is bombproof , in my view this is the sweet spot in Hymer production


----------



## Beemer (Nov 19, 2015)

lebesset said:


> you are making me jealous !
> for reasons of age and health I am just about to sell my 2002 584 classic with 56k on the clock ...can't imagine how a life style without it will be , will never forget the first time I drove it sitting behind that panoramic windscreen with 3 wiper blades ! thought I was in the cinema



Not a comment about Hymers, but one on the A class wipers.... the first time I drove with the wipers on, they frightened the life out of 'her indoors'...these massive black sticks streaking across the £2000 windscreen


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 19, 2015)

TBH the Hymer we had was the worst motorhome we have ever owned , the inside was freezing cold all the time with draughts coming from behind the cooker and sink unit , also cheap uncomfortable upholstery, put us off Hymers for good, cant remember the exact model number but it was something like a t625 tramp .


----------



## jeanette (Nov 20, 2015)

Hopefully later on might sell ours and look at a Hymer don't know which type as we have no idea! But fingers crossed will find a one we like with the layout we like and room we want.


----------



## Deleted member 40316 (Nov 20, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Sold a Dethleffs Globebus for nothing  ( bought it new) with 47000 miles three years ago. Now bought a 2002 Hymer 584  with 70000 on the clock. Which do I prefer? ...the Hymer without a doubt. I just oozes quality and is faultless. . Lovely panoramic views. Yesterday parked free on Scarborough prom -  laid on the bed and gazed out at the mist covered sea. The Dethleffs was a box with two beds and you lived in the cab. The Mrs was unable to cock her leg...up the ladders at either end !! She adores the Hymer so I get loads of Brownie points. Fitted a solar panel. Now ready to rock and roll......
> 
> best wishes to you all
> 
> Ray



We have a classic L reg 21 year old S670 and it is fabulous. Fixed bed at the back, all set up for wilding and currently in Spain.


----------



## jeanette (Nov 20, 2015)

HinnyHymer said:


> We have a classic L reg 21 year old S670 and it is fabulous. Fixed bed at the back, all set up for wilding and currently in Spain.



Would love a one with a fixed bed :camper:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome from one new member to another.It seems we are kindred spirits as we also like wilding at Scarborough and have a Hymer A class.


----------

